# Latest technology in bottom machines



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Just made a deal on a older Hydra-Sport 25 and i nee to install new electronics ... 
The Lowrance HDS-12 Gen 2 looks amazing, love the internal side scan and the "go back" feature,, however what about real life in Pensacola.

Boat will be primarily used for diving.

Thanks in advance..

Also... the Cobia 204 will be for sale once i get the list togeather


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> Just made a deal on a older Hydra-Sport 25 and i nee to install new electronics ...
> The Lowrance HDS-12 Gen 2 looks amazing, love the internal side scan and the "go back" feature,, however what about real life in Pensacola.
> 
> Boat will be primarily used for diving.
> ...


I've been looking at it to. I am trying to make it through this year with the Raymarine unit that came with my boat. But next year, I'm going with Lowrance or Simrad. If you get one let me know if you like it.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

hopefully we will get a "reel time" report from a actual user...
not just edited You-tube and marketing flyers


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

I currently use the gen 1 with structure scan. It's not anywhere near a tow fish, but I've get good results. You have a option to log (record) your trip. Use the option to record on an SD chip. You then can remove it from the unit and view it on your home computer. Lowrance has a free program called sonar viewer, I find lots of structure reviewing the regular bottom finder and side scan recordings. best of luck


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the HDS 10 Gen 2 with down scan on my 21CC. I mostly fish near shore on the wrecks and reefs and it is great for my kind of fishing. You can't use down scan at any kind of speed but up to about 10 mhp it is ok. Love the detail I can see of structure.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If your looking for this kind of sonar, (shallow water), do yourself a favor and stick with Humminbird. They're far better than any of the lowrance garbage. Ask some of the previous Lowrance owners about their customer service. That should be enough to make your desicion on by itself.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Check out the humminbird forum.

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?action=forum

Any question on operation or any other issues you have are easily answered by people just waiting to help you. You won't see that with Lowrance.

Buy humminbird. You'll be happier. Yes, I've owned both.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks.,,JLW,, 
i have not reviewed any models but ,,,
1.does the hummingbird have a feature to review your track and tag coordinates for run overs that look interesting?
2.In a cruise mode what is a top speed for decent resolution?
3. do they have internal gps?
4. in bright sun are they visible?

h


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I have a humminbird and a lawrance HDS7 but I like my humminbird much better as far as sonar is concerned. I like the map detail that comes with lowrance better, but you can always purchase a map for the humminbird...I will stick to HB in the future

-My model HB does not have the back track feature you are talking about but mine is also about 3-4 years old...
-I can Cruise about 35 and still have great visual of the bottom - top speed for my rig is only about 40 - works at any speed i am capable of doing
- Yes on internal GPS
- Plenty visable in sunlight. mine is mounted to my dash and I can see it just fine with or without sunglasses during the day

Hope this helps


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sailorboy said:


> thanks.,,JLW,,
> i have not reviewed any models but ,,,
> 1.does the hummingbird have a feature to review your track and tag coordinates for run overs that look interesting?
> 2.In a cruise mode what is a top speed for decent resolution?
> ...



1. Yes. You record your track to an SD card and then can later view and mark it on your computer. 

2. For SI it's about 7mph. For just normal down imaging it's much faster. 

3. Yes. 

4. Yes

I have an HB998cSI. I like it but would not recommend it if most of your fishing is in water deeper than 100'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Exactly as stated above. You could record the entire day if you wanted and review it on your computer or on the machine.

I just ordered the HD ducer for mine. Cant wait to get it.

Do some reading on the Humminbird forum I posted the link too. Check out the gallery also.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

i have the lowrance hdi7 and i love it it works great and would recommend to anyone that is looking for a bang for your buck unit. the dsi is a awesome feature and it works just like you took a picture. i havent had one problem with lowrance or customer service


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I also have a Lowrance Gen 2 HDS. Love the available features- structure scan, down image scan, satellite weather, radar, engine stats, etc. I believe both Humminbird and Lowrance make great products and you shouldn't be disappointed with either one. My suggestion, as before, is to get to an electronics dealer or a friends boat and try these units out before making a real decision.
Here are a few other threads on your subject....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...tilize-your-gps-ff-484569/?highlight=Lowrance

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/marine-electronics-suggestions-446642/?highlight=Lowrance

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/new-fishfinder-recommendations-413682/?highlight=Lowrance

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/electronics-help-373338/?highlight=Lowrance

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...s-do-you-recommend-347674/?highlight=Lowrance

Hope this was helpful-


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

LOVE THIS GROUP....

thANSK

H


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> If your looking for this kind of sonar, (shallow water), do yourself a favor and stick with Humminbird. They're far better than any of the lowrance garbage. Ask some of the previous Lowrance owners about their customer service. That should be enough to make your desicion on by itself.


I like humminbirds also, but my problem with many humminbird models is that the screen is so dim it's hard to see in the daylight. Side by side with a Lowrance or Garmin, there's no comparison. 

Every 900 series Humminbird I've seen has required you to hold your hand out and shade it from the sun in order to see it. I wish they'd crank up the brightness! Other than that, HB makes a good machine.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok... went w/ the Lowrance HDS series , can any body recommend a good thru hull installer for the dual side scan and down view transducers.

any tips on what to do / not do would be helpful

also i am planning on a head in the boat so i may as well get that thru hull in as well

Thansk


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I don't have side scan, but I think the only transducer for that is a big transome mount about 6 inches long. Only advice I can offer is to use a transome saver so you're not drilling a bunch of holes in your boat...can't speak to the thru-hull on these units


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Sailorboy said:


> Ok... went w/ the Lowrance HDS series , can any body recommend a good thru hull installer for the dual side scan and down view transducers.
> 
> any tips on what to do / not do would be helpful
> 
> ...


Get the side scan transducer mounted as deep on the hull as practical. You want it down deep in clean water. It is absolutely critical that there not be anything forward of it on the hull that could create turbulence in the water that flows over the side scan ducer. Make sure that there are no obstructions to the left or right of it either. 

If you get it installed correctly, you should see clean bottom returns on the downscan all the way up past 30 miles per hour. 

Here are the kind of images you should be able to see if everything is set up properly. If you aren't getting results like this when running under 10 mph, something is wrong with the setup.

First image is at 50 feet. Second is at 100 feet. 

I wish I could recommend a good installer, but recently I've been encountering "professional" install jobs that aren't even close to functional. These installers have taken to blaming a "low power transducer" when customers' side scan units don't function past 35 feet deep.

This is bogus. Tell them to save the story for the next guy and fix their faulty installation.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Be patient Garmin has come out with some new stuff it's been delayed delivery because of the port strike on West Coast. They should be delivering by mid March. Go to, The Hull truth ck out semperfifishing.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

*What kind of unit?*



foxtrotuniform said:


> Get the side scan transducer mounted as deep on the hull as practical. You want it down deep in clean water. It is absolutely critical that there not be anything forward of it on the hull that could create turbulence in the water that flows over the side scan ducer. Make sure that there are no obstructions to the left or right of it either.
> 
> If you get it installed correctly, you should see clean bottom returns on the downscan all the way up past 30 miles per hour.
> 
> ...


What unit are you using for these images and what software for the photos?

I have a Lowrance HDS 8 Gen 2 with a 1kW Airmar and the LSS 2 side scan and it does a good job. I'd say I've mastered 25% of what the equipment can do. The one thing I really wish I had more of is more screen real estate, oh and since the new super duper Chirp, side scan, down scan forward and future scan transducers have come out, uh I want one of those too. 
:whistling:

I'm really considering one of the new Garmin 7600xsv that has all of the above goodies. Since I don't have a huge book of numbers I'm hoping for something that will help my "scan area" or give me the best possible chance at spotting someting below. In rough seas the sidescan doesn't help much, but again it could be my technical ability at tuning the unit to meet my needs.

Whatever unit you get, there certainly is a learning curve to become adept at using it efficiently.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Hangover said:


> What unit are you using for these images and what software for the photos?
> ...
> I'm really considering one of the new Garmin 7600xsv that has all of the above goodies. Since I don't have a huge book of numbers I'm hoping for something that will help my "scan area" or give me the best possible chance at spotting someting below.
> ...
> Whatever unit you get, there certainly is a learning curve to become adept at using it efficiently.


I think the Garmin xsv is going to be the best bang for the buck on the market. I've been impressed by their side scan range and resolution with the GCV-10 sounder, and I suspect the same will be true of the all-in-one units this year.

That said, I'm currently running a Lowrance HDS with the StructureScanHD sounder and the LSS-2 ducer. Getting the transducer installed correctly is crucial. Here is a thread where I discussed my preferred method of mounting a long ducer on a catamaran. 

The software I use to process side scan data at home is Reefmaster. It works on Lowrance and Humminbird software. It is very easy to use, compared to the other options, and is capable of doing some really cool stuff. (Side scan mosaics, 3-D bottom maps, bottom hardness analysis, waypoint management, etc.)

Someday I'll write a series about how to setup and effectively use the new wave of consumer side-scan sonar units. You're right. They are tricky to use. I feel like the majority of side scan installations out there aren't working as well as they should. A little tuning can really make them sing.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

sealark said:


> Be patient Garmin has come out with some new stuff it's been delayed delivery because of the port strike on West Coast. They should be delivering by mid March. Go to, The Hull truth ck out semperfifishing.


Gil Travis "semperfifishing" is way to go. Bought over 10K worth of electronics from him. He will answer all the questions you have, just give him a call.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

TightLines172 said:


> I don't have side scan, but I think the only transducer for that is a big transome mount about 6 inches long. Only advice I can offer is to use a transome saver so you're not drilling a bunch of holes in your boat...can't speak to the thru-hull on these units


Good idea, Another thing I do is if I move a transducer is fill the old holes with 5200 and put stainless screws back in the old holes. The back of my boat looks like it was shot with a shotgun with all the screws in it.:thumbup:


----------

